# Dateityp erkennen



## Nicole (25. April 2003)

Hallo 

Kann mir bitte jemand einen Tipp geben wie ich in VB6 am geschicktesten prüfe ob die Datei die ich in meinem Programm aufgerufen habe ein Word oder Exel oder was auch immmer File ist.

Besten Dank
Nicole


----------



## Thomas Darimont (25. April 2003)

Servus!

Deine Problem Beschreibung ist noch etwas ungenau, kannst du vielleicht ein wenig präziser beschreiben wie du das mit dem aufrufen meinst...

Vielleicht hilft auch schon das ... versuch doch einfach mal die Endungen der Dateien als Anhaltspunkt für die Inhalte zu nehmen

XLS --> Excel
DOC --> Word
EXE --> Sonst. ausführbare Datei ...

...

Ansonsten müsstest du schon etwas mehr Aufwand betreiben und den jewiligen Datei Header analysieren und mit bekannten Werten vergleichen ...

oder... so *g*

Bsp.:

Dim doc As New Word.Document
Dim xls As New Excel.Worksheet 'Workbook

If xls.Type = xlWorksheet Then
    MsgBox "Excel"
End If

If doc.Type = wdTypeDocument Then
    MsgBox "word"
End If

... mit dem Worksheet scheints nicht so toll zu klappen aber versuchs mal selbst ..

Funktioniert nur, wenn die Verweise auf die Objektbibliothek von Excel und Word gesetzt sind...

Gruss Tom


----------



## Nicole (25. April 2003)

Hallo

Danke erstmal

Das mit den Endungen hab ich schon in meinem programm.
mir geht es eher darum wenn jemand auf die Idee kommt die Endung zu ändern obwohl das original File vieleicht gar kein z.B. Word Dokument ist.

Hab ich hierfür wirklich nur die Möglichkeit das ganze über den Header zu überprüfen?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (25. April 2003)

Servus!



> Hab ich hierfür wirklich nur die Möglichkeit das ganze über den Header zu überprüfen?



...denke schon, wenn die Möglichkeit mit der Dateiendung UND 

Dim doc As New Word.Document
Dim xls As New Excel.Worksheet 'Workbook

If xls.Type = xlWorksheet Then
MsgBox "Excel"
End If

If doc.Type = wdTypeDocument Then
MsgBox "word"
End If

nicht greift, dann bleibt dir wohl nichts anderes übrig...
Es gab aber mal eine Internetseite, auf der man sich schön über den Aufbau (und Dateispezifischen Header) informieren konnte ... würde dir vielleicht helfen, nur leider finde ich die URL gerade nicht ... werde versuchen sie im laufe des Tages noch zu posten.

Gruss Tom


----------

